# ID 1966 GTO fenders



## ottfive (Jul 23, 2012)

I have a 66 GTO but I discovered the front fender has a id of 237 =lemans fenders, the vin checks out correct with 242 code but do all 66 GTOS have 237 stamped on front fenders? Thanks!


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

I would not be alarmed by the 237 stamping, it a generic A body line stamping in '66. What does the backside of the fender look like? LeMans will have different emblem piercing holes, and most prev owners if they had body work done, one will typically see from the backside the drizzle of bondo though the emblem piercing holes.


----------



## ottfive (Jul 23, 2012)

*id fender 66 GTO stamped 237 inside fender*

the holes are larger than GTO emblem holes ,so sounds like a tempest or Lemans fender is different from gto fender?


----------

